# Warning: For We Are . . . Legion!



## Legion

_A Musa once extolled 
Though his crystal all a haze 
The ranks were torn asunder 
As if dust he did proclaim

Come a fortnight to be seen
From the nether they will spawn
As kindred souls unite
To a cause be not denied

We can not be stopped
We will not be stopped
For we are One
For we are Many

For we are . . . Legion!

Klaatu Barada Nikto
_


----------



## Old Sailor

Someone's in a world of hurt........o


----------



## Da Klugs

Didn't they name a disease after you guys? :r


----------



## txdyna65

Woo Hoo a FOG is gonna get :sl :r


----------



## ca21455

Hide the women and children, secure the animals!


----------



## The Professor

Da Klugs said:


> Didn't they name a disease after you guys? :r


:r :r

Are you thinking of *legionnaires* disease?



> Legionnaires' disease is a type of pneumonia that is caused by Legionella, a bacterium found primarily in warm water environments. Both the disease and the bacterium were discovered following an outbreak traced to a 1976 American Legion convention in Philadelphia. Pontiac fever, a flu-like illness, is also caused by Legionella organisms (legionellae), but is not as serious as Legionnaires' disease. Most people who get Pontiac fever recover within five days, without having to be hospitalized.


----------



## Ron1YY

Ah HELL!!!! This is bad!!!! VERY BAD!!!!!! Someone is in for a world of hurt!!!!:hn 

Ron


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I'm sure it's contagious too!! 

Someone's gonna be hurtin!!


----------



## Old Sailor

I think you can get a shot for that.....:r :r


----------



## luckybandit

should we call cnn now to give them a heads up!


----------



## ShawnP

OOOhhhh more cigar **** on it's way , me likey 


Once again someone is getting their ass handed to them.



WTG Legion



Shawn


----------



## floydp

The Professor said:


> :r :r
> 
> Are you thinking of *legionnaires* disease?


The fellers in the funny hats.

Damn its hot!


----------



## Bigwaved

Wrong country, Billy Bob. I think they were in PA, USA.


----------



## Bigwaved

Although the GM and coach of the Flyers were really feeling the heat a few days ago.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Yesss That's what I like to see. Lite that azz up:gn :sl :z


----------



## White97Jimmy

LOL....Someone's gonna stick their head between their knees and kiss their a** goodbye!


----------



## stig

Here we go again.


----------



## Old Sailor

o o


----------



## HarryCulo

Oh dear.... I don't understand. 


o


----------



## KASR

It's gonna get pretty ugly, pretty quick!!!

KASR


----------



## ca21455

Now thats gonna hurt!


----------



## Old Sailor

There's NO bomb shelter strong enough to ward off that load.......:r :r


----------



## Grownassman

It's on like a pot of neck bones!


----------



## canadasmokes

I dont know what the legion is all about, but from what i can see it means someone is gonna get bombed hardcore. awsome:w


----------



## gabebdog1

:s why wake up a sleeping giant hell just squash you 1 by one later .................... aw hell monkeys attack!!!!!!!:mn


----------



## daveteal

Lick Me


----------



## yourchoice

Looks like someone's in for a hurtin'!


----------



## Bigd417

It makes a Newbie, glad not to be a FOG.:r o


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*Cry Havoc and let slip the dogs of war...*


----------



## hollywood

pffffftt!! more noob smack talk!?

:r

_
i'm j/k!! somebody's gonna get pounded!!_


----------



## Twill413

Looks like Legion is upset about something. Glad I am not an FOG. I think I hear something in the distance...










destruction. Judging from past Legion hits, I would give all FOGs a 10 mile radius.


----------



## KASR

Twill413 said:


> Looks like Legion is upset about something. Glad I am not an FOG. I think I hear something in the distance...
> 
> destruction. Judging from past Legion hits, I would give all FOGs a 10 mile radius.


No joke...last hit I saw was massive....and scary all in one. :mn

KASR


----------



## Kenpokrazi

Twill413 said:


> Looks like Legion is upset about something. Glad I am not an FOG. I think I hear something in the distance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destruction. Judging from past Legion hits, I would give all FOGs a 10 mile radius.


Yea the legion doesn't look like a group to take lightly. Carpet bombs are scary. I'm glad I'm not a FOG otherwise I would move to Timbuctoo.


----------



## rumballs

uh oh. I wonder what day the earth will stand still?


----------



## Tristan

HOLY SH** IT'S THE LEGION! I'm might have to board up my windows to keep them from shattering from the aftermath. These are people I'm not going to mess with!


----------



## CigarGal

o


----------



## Bob

Is it Holloween or something....?? The last one I saw scared the Bejeebers outta me...I saw the pics and had nightmares for a week.


----------



## snkbyt

from the blasts from the past bombing runs sound like 
"the deification is about to hit the rotary oscillator"


----------



## pnoon

Feeling a bit restless, are you? 

You are no match for the FDL. 
:bx :gn :c


----------



## Old Sailor

:r :r o :s


----------



## ATLHARP

OMG!

Somebody needs to make out their will! Pain and suffering will follow......I know it will burn like the Tijuana drip!

ATL


----------



## Da Klugs

FOG alert! Might be time to....

Tape those ankles. :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Legion said:


> _A Musa once extolled
> Though his crystal all a haze
> The ranks were torn asunder
> As if dust he did proclaim
> 
> Come a fortnight to be seen
> From the nether they will spawn
> As kindred souls unite
> To a cause be not denied
> 
> We can not be stopped
> We will not be stopped
> For we are One
> For we are Many
> 
> For we are . . . Legion!
> 
> Klaatu Barada Nikto
> _





Sub-Cmdr Less-Than-Zero said:


> Feeling a bit restless, are you?
> 
> You are no match for the FDL.
> :bx :gn :c


Let's see... Legion two highly successful carpet bomb runs on FOGS... FDL one half-ash attack on an innocent bystander... I would say that it's

Legion 2 (soon to be 3)
FDL MINUS 1


----------



## Twill413

DriftyGypsy said:


> Let's see... Legion two highly successful carpet bomb runs on FOGS... FDL one half-ash attack on an innocent bystander... I would say that it's
> 
> Legion 2 (soon to be 3)
> FDL MINUS 1


:r :r I just spit beer all over my screen!


----------



## Bigwaved

Twill413 said:


> :r :r I just spit beer all over my screen!


That is a demerit!


----------



## txdyna65

DriftyGypsy said:


> Let's see... Legion two highly successful carpet bomb runs on FOGS... FDL one half-ash attack on an innocent bystander... I would say that it's
> 
> Legion 2 (soon to be 3)
> FDL MINUS 1


:r good one Drifty....FDL=Fog Dies Loudly


----------



## Old Sailor

txdyna65 said:


> :r good one Drifty....FDL=Fog Dies Loudly


This is getting better all the time....:r o


----------



## wij

o Ooooooo I just love a good woodshed whippin'


----------



## Twill413

txdyna65 said:


> :r good one Drifty....FDL=Fog Dies Loudly


:r

How about FDL= Federation for Decrepid Loudmouths


----------



## mr.c

Da Klugs said:


> FOG alert! Might be time to....
> 
> Tape those ankles. :r


:r that is some funny chit :r


----------



## Bob

I remember when ours were that little.... Now, what was funny was when our little daughter came home with her new tat to show to mommy and daddy!!!:r


----------



## Bobb

I remember the last few hits Legion did. If this next one is anything like the others....someone is going to need a bigger humi and a bodybag :bx 

o


----------



## scrapiron

how many times has this been done?
Guess I better use the search button...


----------



## RGD

scrapiron said:


> how many times has this been done?
> Guess I better use the search button...


Couple times now - at the very least it makes for some great ****!! 

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

o Who's next, not me (I'm new here) maybe it's YOU


----------



## Da Klugs

:r Beware the land based forces are swarming.


----------



## Old Sailor

Warning: For We Are . . . Legion! There pretty quiet.....might be good; might be bad......o


----------



## Hbooker

Legion huh? Ohh I see a few stooges get together and they call themself a legion?

What can anyone expect when Gorrilas post on club stogie...

I hope you guys have decent insurance policies...If you keep poking the "FOGs" youll need some kind of coveredge...



(Good going guys) 

hbooker


----------



## txmatt

I had some engineers construct a very durable postal recepticle after it has been destroyed soo many times over the years. I then took out a separate insurance policy on the structure for the next time Joe forgets to take his meds. A familiar USPS 1096S box left a scorch mark in the interior of my mailbox yesterday afternoon. When I retrieved it I didn't recognise the return address and thought to myself, "Wow another noob who didn't heed Anita's warnings." When I opened the box I found not only 6 nice cigars, but a slip of paper displaying the picture that is in the initial post of this thread.

For all of you that are in suspense or worried; there is hope.. The Legion's leadership isn't all that smart... They think I am a FOG.. A little over a year ago I arranged a mass bombing campaign on all the FOGs we could get. Anyone remember Operation FFF? Why is it these people think I am now a FOG?

Tomorrow I count on contacting the insurance company and making sure my policy on the box is still in order, and I will post pictures once I recover. Would the leadership of the FDL please contact me? Anyone know where the DFW area Red Cross station is?

Help!
-Matt-


----------



## ATLHARP

txmatt said:


> I had some engineers construct a very durable postal recepticle after it has been destroyed soo many times over the years. I then took out a separate insurance policy on the structure for the next time Joe forgets to take his meds. A familiar USPS 1096S box left a scorch mark in the interior of my mailbox yesterday afternoon. When I retrieved it I didn't recognise the return address and thought to myself, "Wow another noob who didn't heed Anita's warnings." When I opened the box I found not only 6 nice cigars, but a slip of paper displaying the picture that is in the initial post of this thread.
> 
> For all of you that are in suspense or worried; there is hope.. The Legion's leadership isn't all that smart... They think I am a FOG.. A little over a year ago I arranged a mass bombing campaign on all the FOGs we could get. Anyone remember Operation FFF? Why is it these people think I am now a FOG?
> 
> Tomorrow I count on contacting the insurance company and making sure my policy on the box is still in order, and I will post pictures once I recover. Would the leadership of the FDL please contact me? Anyone know where the DFW area Red Cross station is?
> 
> Help!
> -Matt-


Ok you're screwed.......but there is hope.......oh I am sorry, there isn't!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

txmatt said:


> For all of you that are in suspense or worried; there is hope.. *The Legion's leadership isn't all that smart... They think I am a FOG..* A little over a year ago I arranged a mass bombing campaign on all the FOGs we could get. Anyone remember Operation FFF? *Why is it these people think I am now a FOG?*
> 
> -Matt-


Well, I remember that thread and by your own description last year you said anyone with over 2 years is an FOG......Guess what, You're an FOG!!!!!

Good Luck surviving this one!!!!! You are so DOOMED!!!!!

Ron


----------



## j6ppc

Well if Legion's past bombing runs are any indication you'd better just take the day off work tomorrow and buy yourself a *large* icechest!


----------



## Bruisedawg

Some poor ol' FOG is in for a world of hurt!!!
:mn :bx :sl :c :fu


----------



## ShawnP

This is gonna be good o 


Shawn


----------



## CigarGal

Nice knowing ya, Matto


----------



## KASR

txmatt said:


> I had some engineers construct a very durable postal recepticle after it has been destroyed soo many times over the years. I then took out a separate insurance policy on the structure for the next time Joe forgets to take his meds. A familiar USPS 1096S box left a scorch mark in the interior of my mailbox yesterday afternoon. When I retrieved it I didn't recognise the return address and thought to myself, "Wow another noob who didn't heed Anita's warnings." When I opened the box I found not only 6 nice cigars, but a slip of paper displaying the picture that is in the initial post of this thread.
> 
> For all of you that are in suspense or worried; there is hope.. The Legion's leadership isn't all that smart... They think I am a FOG.. A little over a year ago I arranged a mass bombing campaign on all the FOGs we could get. Anyone remember Operation FFF? Why is it these people think I am now a FOG?
> 
> Tomorrow I count on contacting the insurance company and making sure my policy on the box is still in order, and I will post pictures once I recover. Would the leadership of the FDL please contact me? Anyone know where the DFW area Red Cross station is?
> 
> Help!
> -Matt-


It doesn't look good for you Matt...I give your chance for survival: -5% LOL!!

KASR


----------



## dunng

I'm going to get some o to watch this show!! 

:mn


----------



## Ms. Floydp

should I post a warning in here now? You don't mess with anyone whose name starts with *tx*!! LOL.. too late huh? You guys might have just messed with the wrong FOG!!! He won't take this laying down.. you'd better hope he's down for the count. If he gets up, your toast!


----------



## snkbyt

well now we know who they (legion) got, question remains HOW BAD & will the state of Tx ever be the same after being nuked


----------



## Old Sailor

My bro from Texas wondered what that noise was.......:r :r


----------



## Ron1YY

Come to think of it.......Anyone that can hang in a fight with Da Klugs or NavyDoc and still put up a fight My just be the one to take the Legion on!!!! Good Luck Matt, We're all waiting to see the Damage!!!

Ron


----------



## Bigd417

TxMatt check those return address, I got a feeling this might be one of those North/South bombings, if so your southern brotheren will rise to assist in your defense. 

On the other hand if some of the southern brothers have joined in its just a good old fashion a$$ whoppin. In that case you might as well just sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## KASR

Has anyone heard anything from Matt today yet? I fear a large crater where his home once was.

KASR


----------



## ca21455

Good thing I have earth quake insurance, may be feeling the aftermath in MO!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

KASR said:


> Has anyone heard anything from Matt today yet? I fear a large crater where his home once was.
> 
> KASR


I think FEMA is there now...


----------



## txmatt

Mail should be arriving in the next couple hours. The kids and I are hunkered down in a first story bathroom. I sure wish houses here had basements; I would be a lot more comforatable being surrounded by cinder blocks and earth.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Can't wait to see the destruction!


----------



## Old Sailor

There he was......gone.....:r


----------



## snkbyt

off to work, hey Tx hope ya live through this one, I'll check the aftermath pics and what hospital you checked into so I can send a "Get Well Soon" card. enjoy the destruction :r


----------



## tech-ninja

txmatt said:


> Mail should be arriving in the next couple hours. The kids and I are hunkered down in a first story bathroom. I sure wish houses here had basements; I would be a lot more comforatable being surrounded by cinder blocks and earth.


I have enjoyed knowing you Matt and wish you a speedy recovery. 

But in the meantime....

o o


----------



## designwise1

Are you still there, Matt? 
.... Matt???
You alive?....

What are you thinking, man? -- get your kids out of the house before it's too late!!!


----------



## The Professor

designwise1 said:


> Are you still there, Matt?
> .... Matt???
> You alive?....
> 
> What are you thinking, man? -- get your kids out of the house before it's too late!!!


I think we may have heard the last of him....


----------



## KASR

I'll light a candle for him. 

KASR


----------



## txmatt

Soo many thread views.. Perhaps I should keep you bastages waiting! :r

Well the kids and I are burried in the bathroom. All of McKinney is covered in fallout debris. The count is in at

37

packages (including the early one on Saturday whom I would like to thank for being early; it likely saved the lives of my children).

The camera is in the back of my wife's car; pictures to follow later this evening or possibly tomorrow. I am not sure if I will be able to hold off opening the boxes until then. :dr I will definitely send photos of all of the contents.

Herre is a breakdown of the boxes received:

13 USPS 1096L boxes
15 USPS 1096S boxes
3 USPS Box #4 (7x7x6)
4 other sized boxes
2 padded pouches

This is truly humbling gang. I do my best to help out new members as much as I can but I really don't think I deserve to be solo'd out for it.. Now I am going to have to help you bastards out of obligation instead of because it is fun. :r I am going to do my best to thank each of you, however if I can't connect each name with your member name please accept this thank you.

*THANKS A BUNCH YOU ICEHOLES! *
-Matt-


----------



## LasciviousXXX

txmatt said:


> Soo many thread views.. Perhaps I should keep you bastages waiting! :r
> 
> Well the kids and I are burried in the bathroom. All of McKinney is covered in fallout debris. The count is in at
> 
> 37
> 
> packages (including the early one on Saturday whom I would like to thank for being early; it likely saved the lives of my children).
> 
> The camera is in the back of my wife's car; pictures to follow later this evening or possibly tomorrow. I am not sure if I will be able to hold off opening the boxes until then. :dr I will definitely send photos of all of the contents.
> 
> Herre is a breakdown of the boxes received:
> 
> 13 USPS 1096L boxes
> 15 USPS 1096S boxes
> 3 USPS Box #4 (7x7x6)
> 4 other sized boxes
> 2 padded pouches
> 
> This is truly humbling gang. I do my best to help out new members as much as I can but I really don't think I deserve to be solo'd out for it.. Now I am going to have to help you bastards out of obligation instead of because it is fun. :r I am going to do my best to thank each of you, however if I can't connect each name with your member name please accept this thank you.
> 
> *THANKS A BUNCH YOU ICEHOLES! *
> -Matt-


Awesome guys, just awesome!!! You deserve it Matt. But you know what???? F*** those Legion Bastards! You show 'em who's boss Matt and return fire like a MoFo. You don't have to stand for that


----------



## Bigwaved

You may have to use a panorama shot with that amount.


----------



## KASR

*37!?!?!*

Buwahahaha!! Matt is talking to us from the afterlife!!! Some one must have ordered up a seance, cuz we have a ghost logged in as Matt!!! 

KASR


----------



## dunng

Can't wait to see that ****!! :dr :dr


----------



## Hydrated

Bigd417 said:


> ...On the other hand if some of the southern brothers have joined in its just a good old fashion a$$ whoppin.


Sometimes it's just plain fun to pile on... Sorry for the seeming lack of support Matt...


----------



## KASR

**** **** ****! We want ****!
With luck, there won't be any stragglers....else, you'll be caught with your pants down trying to recover! LOL!

KASR


----------



## RGD

KASR said:


> **** **** ****! We want ****!
> With luck, there won't be any stragglers....else, you'll be caught with your pants down trying to recover! LOL!
> 
> KASR


And you know there are always aftershocks - :r

Great hit! On with the ****!

Ron


----------



## Old Sailor

37... Holy road apples.......what di they do, unload the whole truck there....:r :r can't wait for pics....


----------



## Da Klugs

:r Now you know what it is like being ganged-up on. 

Legion the force is strong in your collective coordination.


----------



## HarryCulo

Wow, such devastation...... impressive!!

Poor guy.
:mn :mn :mn


----------



## hollywood

That is freaking awesome! All deserved damages, too!! Just too funny!:r


----------



## ATLHARP

37? Man that's just brutal- I hope you have plenty of Tupperware! 

ATL


----------



## Twill413

Can you imagine the look on the postal carriers face when he unloaded those things at his house? I will bet it was priceless.


----------



## KASR

Twill413 said:


> Can you imagine the look on the postal carriers face when he unloaded those things at his house? I will bet it was priceless.


A kodak moment for sure!

I'm assuming by the lack of comments from Matt, he's tearing into those boxes just to make a space to get to his front door! LOL!

KASR


----------



## tech-ninja

I can just image the mailman as they load his truck --- "What the ??"

:r 

There's just nothing as cool to watch as a legion hit! :dr


----------



## yourchoice

KASR said:


> *37!?!?!*
> 
> Matt is talking to us from the afterlife!!!


I hear dead people.

****, ****, ****!


----------



## stitch45

A VERY Deserving Bombee ... When I first came here as a noob Matt's many reveiws Helped me out a ton!
Way to go Legion! ... I hope He's insured :gn


----------



## Bob

Pepin this Pepin that who is Pepin longstockings now? I sure am glad they hit ya man....You deserved it in the "best" of ways!!
 

It is great to know this is the best cigar site around... **** , we want ****!!!!o


----------



## catfishm2

Congrats Matt! Well deserved for sure. Legion has certainly made their mark on CS. *Legion is not to be messed with.* Great job folks!


----------



## luckybandit

be wary of late stragglers!!

be very wary!!!


----------



## txmatt

Twill413 said:


> Can you imagine the look on the postal carriers face when he unloaded those things at his house? I will bet it was priceless.


She was amused! I would say she had the truck parked in front of the house a good 15 minutes before she walked up with 5 of those plastic totes stacked up..

I just spent an hour and a half unboxing the cigars and clipping off return addresses. Some of you were better than others removing the evidence. I am going to be bombing some newbie puke in coming weeks to be certain..

(thanks again)
-Matt-


----------



## KASR

An hour and half! Holy smack!

KASR


----------



## dayplanner

Damn Matt, who's wheatie's did you piss in?  

Awesome hit there, Legion.


----------



## ShawnP

FREAKIN AWESOME guys, WTG LEGION!!!!!!!!


Matt you so derserve bro you really do.


**** **** **** **** **** !!!!!!!!



Shawn


----------



## floydp

Wow these legion bastages don't fool around. Nice job and congrats Matt. Well deserved brother.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

heehee.. WTG Legion!! Many of us around here have been hit by Matt's most generous nature. Good to see him getting it back. But like I said, you don't mess with someone like Matt.. he's pretty competitive and likes to hit hard. Be warned!! 

Matt, I can help you out with names if you need me to.


----------



## j6ppc

KASR said:


> A kodak moment for sure!
> 
> I'm assuming by the lack of comments from Matt, he's tearing into those boxes just to make a space to get to his front door! LOL!
> 
> KASR


More likely he's trying to buy an ice chest @ Wal-Mart


----------



## Bobb

*37?!?* ...In a row?

:r

Wow. That is some crazy chit. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## The Professor

Ummmm ... pics???


----------



## dunng

:tpd: I can't wait any longer....


----------



## DriftyGypsy

dunng said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm ... pics???
> 
> 
> 
> :tpd: I can't wait any longer....
Click to expand...

:tpd: :tpd: *WE WANT *****


----------



## opus

WTG guys, good target acquisition, and bombs away! The jungle may never be safe again. Looks like you reap what you sow Matt.


----------



## txmatt

DriftyGypsy said:


> :tpd: :tpd: *WE WANT *****


Calm down gang!

Sometime around 3 CST I will be home from WORK. I made sure the camera was out of my wife's car so I will be able to take some photographs. Most large bombing campaigns do have stragglers so I will be able to get them in the pictures as well..

How about a contest to calm you all down and kick off my paybacks. The contest is for those of you in Legion that are adding the huge numbers of thread views.  One cigar line should be called "The official cigar of Legion". I was suprised how many bombs contained this cigar, and I have not had one before (believe it or not). Name both the brand and series but not the specific size; for example Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva (which is obviously not the answer).. One guess per Legion Loser via PM to me. The first of you bastards to guess correctly will get a very nice 5er and a new AZEN NEO lighter. I will post the answer in this thread once the correct answer has been given.


----------



## Bigd417

txmatt said:


> Calm down gang!
> 
> Sometime around 3 CST I will be home from WORK. I made sure the camera was out of my wife's car so I will be able to take some photographs. Most large bombing campaigns do have stragglers so I will be able to get them in the pictures as well..
> 
> How about a contest to calm you all down and kick off my paybacks. The contest is for those of you in Legion that are adding the huge numbers of thread views.  One cigar line should be called "The official cigar of Legion". I was suprised how many bombs contained this cigar, and I have not had one before (believe it or not). Name both the brand and series but not the specific size; for example Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva (which is obviously not the answer).. One guess per Legion Loser via PM to me. The first of you bastards to guess correctly will get a very nice 5er and a new AZEN NEO lighter. I will post the answer in this thread once the correct answer has been given.


You mean some of those Legion Bastages are post whoring on this thread as well as inflecting damage!

Way to go Matt, on trying to flush out some identies by offering free cigars You know those low lifes will jump all over this.


----------



## Bigwaved

You have to hand it to Matt. He has come out with clever idea to flush out the perpetrators. Offer them a chance at free cigars...


----------



## The Professor

Yay! Pictures in time for the 5 o'clock news!!!

~d.


----------



## txmatt

Bigwaved said:


> You have to hand it to Matt. He has come out with clever idea to flush out the perpetrators. Offer them a chance at free cigars...





Bigd417 said:


> You mean some of those Legion Bastages are post whoring on this thread as well as inflecting damage!
> 
> Way to go Matt, on trying to flush out some identies by offering free cigars You know those low lifes will jump all over this.


I would say only 2 of the 37 packages will be HARD for me to determine who sent it. You are already toast! Free cigars AND a lighter. There is certain to be a 100 Anos Robusto in there. You know you want to and everyone is doing it.. I give you all the PM option so you don't need to share your identity with the rest of the public.


----------



## snkbyt

damn just spent 5 min reading all the posts since leaving for work yesterday. WOW 37 & counting, damn nice bombing raid (hit) on a deserving BOTL. Also the "guess the main cigar" contest is a nice way to attempt to flush out the bombers (cops try this "free ticket" stuff to flush out bad guys) but time will tell if this is successful. Might have to make it an all SOTL/BOTL contest. 

WE WANT PICS (answer to be found in photos)


----------



## KASR

snkbyt said:


> WE WANT PICS (answer to be found in photos)


Quoted for truth!

KASR


----------



## DriftyGypsy

snkbyt said:


> damn just spent 5 min reading all the posts since leaving for work yesterday. WOW 37 & counting, damn nice bombing raid (hit) on a deserving BOTL. Also the "guess the main cigar" contest is a nice way to attempt to flush out the bombers (cops try this "free ticket" stuff to flush out bad guys) but time will tell if this is successful. Might have to make it an all SOTL/BOTL contest.
> 
> WE WANT PICS (answer to be found in photos)


The thing is since he doesn't know the members of Legion anyone can try and guess...


----------



## Hydrated

Wow! Over 2200 thread views... we sure have some **** addicts here, don't we? o


----------



## luckybandit

pics please FEMA is waiting


----------



## dyj48

What a gigantic hit!!! Texas has been erased from the face of the earth. Congratulations, Matt. Great hit on a great FOG.


----------



## Tristan

Less than an hour until Matt gets home and gives us our much needed **** fix! Don't let us down bro!


----------



## KASR

tristan said:


> Less than an hour until Matt gets home and gives us our much needed **** fix! Don't let us down bro!


We'll also know if there were any "Stragglers". That would make it craters on top of craters in Texas!

KASR


----------



## 4WheelVFR

KASR said:


> We'll also know if there were any "Stragglers". That would make it craters on top of craters in Texas!
> 
> KASR


Hell, I bet some stragglers are still coming in by Wed or Thursday.....just a hunch. *patiently waits for *****


----------



## The Professor

I thought he said 3 p.m. CT?!?!?! It's well after 3 ... where's the pr0n?????


----------



## sgresso

my guess on the cigar is LFD chisel


----------



## The Professor

Cremosas?  CI's got them on sale right now....


----------



## The Professor

4:00 ... not that I have a problem or anything. I'm just posting what the voyeurs are thinking: "where's the ****?"

I think I might get a little excited and OCD sometimes -- especially when I should be doing other things (like "work"). 

~d.


----------



## ca21455

****, ****...

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/ca21455/IS178-010.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/ca21455/pr80868.jpg

Trying to entertain myself is no fun!


----------



## txmatt

I think I should keep you all waiting longer. Took me quite a while to unbag, lay out, and rebag the cigars. Then there was editing the photos and hosting them. I said it would be after three not at 3 you impatient bastages! 

Two more packages arrived today; count is now 39 boxes and................

*235 cigars*

I guess I can post some pictures..

^^ Queen size bed ^^


----------



## txmatt

:dr


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE

My God.


----------



## ca21455

Ah, ****!  Nice hit legion! Hope you can find a smoke or two in there that you will like Matt!


----------



## KASR

You got owned!

KASR


----------



## The Professor

splat.

That's f'in insane. Thanks for posting the pics, Matt!


----------



## The Professor

KASR said:


> You got owned!
> 
> KASR


you could say that all his base are belong to Legion.


----------



## Ermo

Looks like the FOG's are gettin :sl !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tristan

WOW; the legion takes no prisoners!


----------



## ATLHARP

Lord have mercy!!! Man Matt you got Pwned!!!

ATL


----------



## yourchoice

OMG! WTG Legion!


----------



## Bob

OMG! Another Legion Smack Down!! That is unbelievable!!:r


----------



## Old Sailor

I'm Blind........oh my Lord that is awesome........:dr :dr


----------



## dunng

Wow...


----------



## ShawnP

Seems like these get better & better everytime. Well done Legion very well done & great target 



Well Matt you got F**Ked up bro!!!!!!



Enjoy bro



Shawn


----------



## tech-ninja

I think I wet myself! That is wicked cool.

From the pics, I am going to guess the cigar is a 5 Vegas 'A'


----------



## pnoon

Once again, Legion targets a deserving FOG. :gn


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Well that is one heck of a bomb... slapped up onside of the head and down the other...


----------



## RPB67

Wow !!

Legion is in full swing it looks like.

That is a huge hit. Nice one Legion. He should have listened to the warning.

Great job.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

Nice job Legion. And a great target ,too. Enjoy those Matt!

CBF:w


----------



## Bigd417

That will teach you Matt, you need a bigger bed. 

Hopefully the legion will be kinder to the next target, and sent a humi, or at least a cooler.:gn :gn


----------



## j6ppc

Matt I think you should grasp this opportunity by the horns and use it to convince your wife that a walk in is so much more classy than another ice chest

Insane pics.


----------



## kheffelf

That is an awesome hit, Matt enjoy all those sticks. Looks to me like you got a lot of Indian Tabacs there. Hopefully you enjoy them.


----------



## montecristo#2

That is just plain awesome. 

Nice presentation as well.

The legion definitely rocks. 

WOW :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## txmatt

When the first candy solicitor arrived this evening I found another box on my doorstep. The mail carrier must have found it and come back after I picked up the first two. That makes box #40 and brings the total up to 241 cigars.

I will take pictures of these and the remaining stragglers later in the week.

-Matt-


----------



## NCRadioMan

Holy poop on a stick, Mr Hat! WTG Legion!!

A deserving target, congrats Matt!


:ms NCRM


----------



## Bruisedawg

HOLY S!&T!!!!

:w :al :z


----------



## Blaylock-cl

This is just...INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## luckybandit

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm luv the smell of napalm in the morning a direct hit!


----------



## RGD

txmatt said:


> *That makes box #40 and brings the total up to 241 cigars.*












Ron


----------



## dadof3illinois

Great hit Legion!!! I guess I should say, congrats Matt.....:r


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Holy Toledo!!! woooohooo!! You got SMACKED Matt! WTG Legion!


----------



## scrapiron

What do you think.. Can Matt get them all in the one cooler? Looks like the legion might have to start sending a cooler and some beads along with the stash!


----------



## mikey202

Wow..that's crazy!!! Matt you deserve it.....


----------



## cigar_joel

That is one hell of a stash of gars. Enjoy, you defiantly deserve it.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Oh my dear god =]. I wonder who sent all those  MUAHAHA way to go leagion you guys sure know how to treat a fog like royalty :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## snkbyt

now thats (pics) what dreams are made of. Enjoy and good luck sorting out all those into size/smoke categories


----------



## Liquidtensi0n

As they say in videogames.... wtfpwnd!


----------



## Twill413

That should give you enough smokes for a week or two. Talk about buried in a pile of stogies!


----------



## txmatt

Another box today (41 boxes and 246 cigars)

-Matt-


----------



## Hydrated

txmatt said:


> Another box today (41 boxes and 246 cigars)
> 
> -Matt-


Poor lil wandering legionnaires... hopefully they will all eventually find their way to your house, Matt!


----------



## jxpfeer

oh my god what a bomb!! 

congrats to you dude! now good luck storing 'em all hhaha


----------



## txmatt

Another straggler arrived today, just when I thought it was safe to open the mailbox! This brings the total to *42* boxes and *249 *cigars!!


----------



## JasonI

OMG.... Legion is my hero. Way to pick a great target.


----------



## Ivory Tower

*Who's next???*


----------



## txmatt

Well this morning I discovered another hidden box on the front porch. I missed it when I got the mail last evening. *Please let this be the end!*

*42 boxes

253 cigars​*


----------



## dunng

txmatt said:


> Well this morning I discovered another hidden box on the front porch. I missed it when I got the mail last evening. *Please let this be the end!*
> 
> *42 boxes
> 
> 253 cigars​*


What fun would that be? :mn


----------



## ca21455

Ivory Tower said:


> *Who's next???*


43 boxes of Cremosa Cubanas to Da Klugs?* *


----------



## replicant_argent

this thread is hilarious, Matt shouldn't even be able to form a coherent thought after all that carpet bombing.


----------



## dawgboy

OMG 

enough said


----------



## tech-ninja

That is AWESOME! You got so beat down! Enjoy!


----------



## txmatt

I am now in hiding somewhere north of Indianapolis, and will be here all week. 

For any of you Legion Bastards that are thinking about bombing me some more, please don't as my wife will not treat the munitions properly. They will likely sit unhumidified out on the front porch all week, they might make it into the office.

I packed up 15 great cigars the Legion bombed me with for my trip up here. Unfortunately I am fighting a cold and my throat is just too sore to enjoy any of them tonight. I really hope I feel better this week so I can enjoy some of them.

-Matt-


----------



## yourchoice

txmatt said:


> ... my throat is just too sore to enjoy any of them tonight.


More likely sore from screaming in terror as the mailman came down your street!


----------



## Sancho

That is an absolutly incredible spectical of cigar **** goodness. Well done Legion, the target was well picked.


----------



## Bobb

ok...I've been out of town this weekend and I just saw the pics...DAMN!!! WTG Legion! That is an outstanding hit on a very deserving brother!


----------



## Da Klugs

ca21455 said:


> 43 boxes of Cremosa Cubanas to Da Klugs?* *


Noooooooooo!!!! :r


----------



## The Professor

ca21455 said:


> 43 boxes of Cremosa Cubanas to Da Klugs?* *


You mean "Klugs," don't you???


----------

